# wallers-arenberg (France)



## reivilos (May 12, 2012)

Hello,

yesterday I attended an orchid show at Wallers-Arenberg (France).
The show took place on a former coal field:










The pictures are in my gallery.
https://picasaweb.google.com/104498013276102960760/WallersArenberg2012

A sneak peek, though:





Have fun!
Olivier


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2012)

Wow, thanks for giving the link to a Lot of cool pics!!!!

Quite some great slipper plants there !!!! But the purpuratas are just super (do you have the name of the grower?) !!!!

Jean


----------



## Ruli (May 13, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## reivilos (May 13, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, thanks for giving the link to a Lot of cool pics!!!!
> 
> Quite some great slipper plants there !!!! But the purpuratas are just super (do you have the name of the grower?) !!!!
> 
> Jean



That's Hilmar Bauch from Asendorfer Orchideenzucht.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

Nice paph...!


----------



## reivilos (May 13, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Nice paph...!



That's mastersianum. I've seen two so far. Both had yellow leaves and were reportedly difficult to grow...


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2012)

reivilos said:


> That's Hilmar Bauch from Asendorfer Orchideenzucht.



Merci !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (May 13, 2012)

Lots of great pictures. Thanks! Do you know the name of the paph on the fourth row of the first column, the one marked Ryanne?


----------



## reivilos (May 13, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Lots of great pictures. Thanks! Do you know the name of the paph on the fourth row of the first column, the one marked Ryanne?



Hello,
I can't find a tag in any of the pictures. I've asked them about it.
I'll let you know.
Olivier


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2012)

Good show -- thanks for the link!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. No besseae hybrids!? :sob:


----------

